# Jim Cromarty



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2007)

Is anyone acquainted with the writings of Jim Cromarty? 



> Jim Cromarty, the author, is a retired minister of the Presbyterian Church of Eastern Australia. He also served for twenty-seven years as a school teacher.



He has written a number of interesting books on church history and other subjects. In particular, I would be grateful to hear opinions on _A Book for Family Worship_ and _A Year with Your Children in the Bible: A Family Devotional Resource_.


----------

